# meet all my animal babies- picture heavy



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

- *Chance*found in the street starved and dehydrated- show pigeon








*Snowflake* rescued from small bird cage at a yard sale- show pigeon








*Shadow* snowflakes son- egg broke had to be incubated in a popsicle cup








*Snowdrift* snowflakes first daughter








*Shadow (left) and Lucky Crash (right)* lucky crash is a wild rescue. he is blind in one ete and can not fly straight- hense his name








*lucky * needed help hatching and has 5 toes on one foot. also have a pigeon named muddles who needed help hatching








*charter* also have Tc, Queeny, Jackson, 








*chico*
i also have 3 bettas, 2 doves, 4 bullfrogs 2 tetra fish, 1 goldfish








gyro's first christmas- merry christmas


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah by far though my favorites are lucky the one with 5 toes, and muddles who has a slight splayed leg disorder. when i left for college my dad changed their food from a specialized pigeon diet to regular wild bird seed. muddles sibling died from massive splayed legs and growth issue and muddles waddles cuz his legs are positioned a little wider than usual. muddles is white with brown speckles and he waddles. (mud colored+waddles= muddles)


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

new picture of my kitty gyro during his first christmas added


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: meet all my animal babies- new pictures later today*

i will post more pictures of the rest of my little ones later today when i return home


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*more pics of my babies*









chipper- wild vole suffered from puncture holes from a cat








T.C.- on antibiotics for abcess above his eye








Muddles- sibling died, suffers from slight splayed legs








Last Chance- abandoned as a hatching egg but is perfectly healthy and was taken back by parents after being broken out of the egg by me








Queeny- adopted as a kitten








casper- new female albino leopard gecko also have spot another leopard gecko


----------

